# TNT Garlic Omelette



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2010)

We are having this for dinner. It's easy fairly quick and oh does it taste good
Double this for 2 this serves one.
In a heavy skillet  or omelette pan heat 2 tab. evoo and saute 6 large cloves or chopped garlic for about 2 min. Beat your eggs, I use 3  and them add 1-2 tab. of chopped fresh flat leaf parsley and some garlic or plain chives, and pour into the psn. Stir to mix the sauteed garlic into the egs. When the eggs are almost set add 1/2 c. grated dry jack. Fold your omelette over and cook til the cheese melts. 
I usually make a salad of butter lettuce adding some of the chives,parsley and 1/2 an avocado and dress with fresh lemon juice, evoo and just a little honey. Nice buttered warm French or Italian toast and we're ready to eat.
kadesma


----------



## wanna be (Jan 22, 2010)

*What is evoo?*

I love omlets and this recipe sounds really good.But what is evoo?I thought it may have been a typo but you said it twice.


----------



## jet (Jan 22, 2010)

wanna be said:


> I love omlets and this recipe sounds really good.But what is evoo?I thought it may have been a typo but you said it twice.


EVOO = Extra virgin olive oil


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2010)

jet said:


> EVOO = Extra virgin olive oil


You got it Glad you like the recipe..We just finished  and now all is well.
kadesma


----------



## wanna be (Jan 23, 2010)

*Never would have figured it out.*

Thanks for deffinition.I really thought about it before I replied to you because I didd'nt want to seem like a moron.I guess I am because I would have never figured it out.I would be everybodys last choice as a game show partner for good reason.All that aside your omlet recipe looks really good.  I do plan on trying it because I  know that I love omlets and the only sticking point was the evoo.I am glad it turned out to be olive oil.I can live with that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2010)

kadesma said:


> We are having this for dinner. It's easy fairly quick and oh does it taste good
> Double this for 2 this serves one.
> In a heavy skillet or omelette pan heat 2 tab. evoo and saute 6 large cloves or chopped garlic for about 2 min. Beat your eggs, I use 3 and them add 1-2 tab. of chopped fresh flat leaf parsley and some garlic or plain chives, and pour into the psn. Stir to mix the sauteed garlic into the egs. When the eggs are almost set add 1/2 c. grated dry jack. Fold your omelette over and cook til the cheese melts.
> I usually make a salad of butter lettuce adding some of the chives,parsley and 1/2 an avocado and dress with fresh lemon juice, evoo and just a little honey. Nice buttered warm French or Italian toast and we're ready to eat.
> kadesma


 
The omelet sounds like heaven...Monday morning, must remember!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The omelet sounds like heaven...Monday morning, must remember!


Watch out for the wake up call! ENJOY
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2010)

wanna be said:


> Thanks for deffinition.I really thought about it before I replied to you because I didd'nt want to seem like a moron.I guess I am because I would have never figured it out.I would be everybodys last choice as a game show partner for good reason.All that aside your omlet recipe looks really good.  I do plan on trying it because I  know that I love omlets and the only sticking point was the evoo.I am glad it turned out to be olive oil.I can live with that.


I hope you like it and don't feel like you goofed. I'm happy you asked. Evoo takes less time to write this way, and I'm lazy.
kadesma


----------

